# deactivating myself



## Worcester Sauce

....I am starting to see this forum as a sort of microcosm for UBER. I have been here for only several months, but I keep seeing members come and go. Member churn on this forum seems to equate to Uber driver churn. New members come in full of piss and vinegar....old members just fail to reappear. It's odd how an anonymous venue like an online forum can make one feel like they actually come to know other members as if they are "in the flesh" friends/foes.

My post are becoming increasingly repetitive, sardonic and counter-productive. I am close to taking my own advice. Time to get a 20 or 30 hour a week job for [email protected], with dependable hours and an enjoyable quality of life while not at work. I owe it to myself (and my car). Uber is no way to supplement early social security, pay for school, earn extra cash or support a lifestyle. Uber is predatory and dangerous. Uber exploits the unemployed, the mentally ungifted, illegal citizens and the otherwise disadvantaged. Amway on wheels.

While the "ride-share" industry insurgency roils with uncertainty, the drivers (and sometimes passengers) are the ones that are truly vulnerable. Insurance is an "elephant in the room". Predatory leasing options are a real danger. The shifting sands of rate uncertainty and increasing Uber commissions loom always large. Lest we also not forget the tax consequences and social security tax pay-ins (which nobody seems to mention). Drive for Uber for several years and pay nothing into your social security account......that will be regrettable when retirement comes around. Depreciation, wear & tear are discussed, but largely glossed over on this forum. Oh yes.....what about quality of life (with your family of significant other)?

The risk/reward component is undeniable. Heads out of the sand everyone......good luck and God speed.


----------



## C. Johnson

Worcester Sauce said:


> ....I am starting to see this forum as a sort of microcosm for UBER. I have been here for only several months, but I keep seeing members come and go. Member churn on this forum seems to equate to Uber driver churn. New members come in full of piss and vinegar....old members just fail to reappear. It's odd how an anonymous venue like an online forum can make one feel like they actually come to know other members as if they are "in the flesh" friends/foes.
> 
> My post are becoming increasingly repetitive, sardonic and counter-productive. I am close to taking my own advice. Time to get a 20 or 30 hour a week job for [email protected], with dependable hours and an enjoyable quality of life while not at work. I owe it to myself (and my car). Uber is no way to supplement early social security, pay for school, earn extra cash or support a lifestyle. Uber is predatory and dangerous. Uber exploits the unemployed, the mentally ungifted, illegal citizens and the otherwise disadvantaged. Amway on wheels.
> 
> While the "ride-share" industry insurgency roils with uncertainty, the drivers (and sometimes passengers) are the ones that are truly vulnerable. Insurance is an "elephant in the room". Predatory leasing options are a real danger. The shifting sands of rate uncertainty and increasing Uber commissions loom always large. Lest we also not forget the tax consequences and social security tax pay-ins (which nobody seems to mention). Drive for Uber for several years and pay nothing into your social security account......that will be regrettable when retirement comes around. Depreciation, wear & tear are discussed, but largely glossed over on this forum. Oh yes.....what about quality of life (with your family of significant other)?
> 
> The risk/reward component is undeniable. Heads out of the sand everyone......good luck and God speed.


Social Security is the Biggest Rip-Off EVER!!!!!


----------



## Worcester Sauce

C. Johnson said:


> Social Security is the Biggest Rip-Off EVER!!!!!


perhaps......but if you don't REGULARLY "pay-in" with FICA contributions over the course of your working life-time.....you wil be sad indeed when it is your turn to receive social security benefits.


----------



## Kaz

Well I see your point on UBER exploiting drivers- I couldn't agree more but, it's my choice right now to drive. Yes the insurance thing is a big issue and the advocate in me wants to help pursue some legislation on protecting drivers, and whatever I try to do is going to help everyone who drives for UBER and LYFT. I am sneaky that way and I feel UBER is going to exploit more and get away with more stuff unless someone, like our AG and Dept of Weights and Measures, intervenes. I absolutely could not drive full time for any company, and Uber does have a few perks but the risks by far out weigh the few good things about Uber. Now, I am fortunate I have a real job I've been at since my mid twenties, and I don't have the Uber attitude that I've seen on here. . I have a big pension building, and I've paid into SS with both my full-time job and weekend jobs I've held over the years. My statements are pretty impressive for my age and I've worked my tail off most of my life and I worry the system is going to be bankrupt when it's my turn to collect. My pension is untouchable, I get that regardless, but the SS is what I worry about. I hate our government and SS is so abused and being bled dry, it's scary. You wouldn't believe how much I have paid in since working from the age of 16. It needs to be privatized for one- second, it's my money and I should be allowed to collect it when I want as long as it's my $$. That's a long ways away but I know how pissed off my dad is over our government and SS. And don't get me started on the deadbeats I know who don't pay in, don't pay taxes and just don't care, I know several. I wonder WTF are they going to do when they get older. They're going to apply for some type of disability (or SSI) which anyone can get,win a lawsuit, or they'll move out of the country and live off of someone else's dime. UUUGGGGHHH! Good luck to ya.


----------



## Killeen Ubur

We're right drives are going to be in shock when there 1099 shows up in February, lol you know uber will send you one and also to the irs good luck all


----------



## DjTim

Worcester Sauce said:


> Heads out of the sand everyone......good luck and God speed.


Sorry to see you go. I would hope that you still contribute here from time to time. Everyone has a reason why they like to do a job (most revolve around a paycheck). I've always said that my reasons for driving are for extra cash, and I actually like driving. I knew going into this gig that there is no way I could fully support my family. I think you are correct that some folks get into this thinking they can make a million bucks or in some cases they quit their jobs to do Uber/Lyft/whatever full time and get a rude awaking when it's not what they though it would be.

I think that the ridesharing thing will work it self out. It may be on the backs of us drivers. I think that any gig that you are an independent contractor that you take risks. Look at carpentry, maid services, messengers, cosmetologists - You make it what you make it.

I hope you check in and let us know how the job hunt works out & good luck with whatever you do find.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

+1. Sauce is right, and with the Schedule C write offs (like the 56 cent per mile deduction)you will have for the expenses incurred ride sharing, you won't be paying in the equivalent of what you and an employer would for similar gross earnings. So while the deductions let you keep more of the gross now, it will lower the amount credited for benefit calculations.
OTOH, if you are older and already drawing benefits, (as I am) the expenses work in your favor.  I'm able to reduce my taxable self employment income this way. However, I don't do rideshare, but rather drive private clients in their vehicles so my car doesn't get the heavy use Uber/Lyft drivers' cars do.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Kaz said:


> Well I see your point on UBER exploiting drivers- I couldn't agree more but, it's my choice right now to drive. Yes the insurance thing is a big issue and I may help pursue some legislation behind the scenes, and whatever I try to do is to help everyone who drives for them. Now, I am fortunate I have a real job I've been at since my mid twenties, and I will probably retire at my job when it's time, I don't know. I have a big pension building, and I've paid into SS with both my full-time job and weekend jobs I've held over the years. My statements are pretty impressive for my age and I've worked my tail off most of my life and I worry the system is going to be bankrupt when it's my turn to collect. I hate our government and SS is so abused and being bled dry, it's scary. It needs to be privatized for one- second, it's my money and I should be allowed to collect it before I'm 65 and I shouldnt be limited on how much I can work when I do. That's a long ways away but I know how pissed off my dad is over our government and SS. And don't get me started on the deadbeats I know who don't pay in, don't pay taxes and just don't care, I know several. I wonder WTF are they going to do when they get older. They're going to apply for some type of disability (or SSI) which anyone can get,win a lawsuit, or they'll move out of the country and live off of someone else's dime. UUUGGGGHHH! Good luck to ya.


best to you as well


----------



## Kaz

Yes but I pay a good amount of taxes with my full time job and I am getting more taken out to lessen the UBER income, which so far, hasnt been that much since I only drive about 10-12 hrs on the weekends. I am saving gas receipts, tracking mileage, and I am writing off what I can with my accountant when it comes to tax time. Not too worried about it. I think the drivers that drive full time and don't pay a cent in, are the ones that hit the hardest with this 1099 stuff.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

DjTim said:


> Sorry to see you go. I would hope that you still contribute here from time to time. Everyone has a reason why they like to do a job (most revolve around a paycheck). I've always said that my reasons for driving are for extra cash, and I actually like driving. I knew going into this gig that there is no way I could fully support my family. I think you are correct that some folks get into this thinking they can make a million bucks or in some cases they quit their jobs to do Uber/Lyft/whatever full time and get a rude awaking when it's not what they though it would be.
> 
> I think that the ridesharing thing will work it self out. It may be on the backs of us drivers. I think that any gig that you are an independent contractor that you take risks. Look at carpentry, maid services, messengers, cosmetologists - You make it what you make it.
> 
> I hope you check in and let us know how the job hunt works out & good luck with whatever you do find.


Thanks for your kindness


----------



## UberCemetery

Do you have a new job lined up already Worcester Sauce?


----------



## getemtheresafely

Google Be My Designated Driver.....or BeMyDD......a very good uber alternative


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus

Best of luck.


----------



## Uber Jax

Good Riddance .. uh I mean Good Luck!


----------



## pUBERty SUCKS

C. Johnson said:


> Social Security is the Biggest Rip-Off EVER!!!!!


No !!! Its the second biggest rip off there is.....Uber???


----------



## UberOne

I hope your leaving has nothing to do with my other post about hardened drivers, in which case I think you should reconsider. However, I totally agree that I already have seen some popular members who are gone, but I'm guessing they are still driving and avoiding the forums since it can get too negative, unnecessarily too; I get easily swayed sometimes by what people say on here as well, but like yelp, there will always be an equivalent handful of unjustified reviews who do not speak for the masses of those who do have positive experiences.


----------



## UberOne

Worcester Sauce said:


> ....I am starting to see this forum as a sort of microcosm for UBER. I have been here for only several months, but I keep seeing members come and go. Member churn on this forum seems to equate to Uber driver churn. New members come in full of piss and vinegar....old members just fail to reappear. It's odd how an anonymous venue like an online forum can make one feel like they actually come to know other members as if they are "in the flesh" friends/foes.
> 
> My post are becoming increasingly repetitive, sardonic and counter-productive. I am close to taking my own advice. Time to get a 20 or 30 hour a week job for [email protected], with dependable hours and an enjoyable quality of life while not at work. I owe it to myself (and my car). Uber is no way to supplement early social security, pay for school, earn extra cash or support a lifestyle. Uber is predatory and dangerous. Uber exploits the unemployed, the mentally ungifted, illegal citizens and the otherwise disadvantaged. Amway on wheels.
> 
> While the "ride-share" industry insurgency roils with uncertainty, the drivers (and sometimes passengers) are the ones that are truly vulnerable. Insurance is an "elephant in the room". Predatory leasing options are a real danger. The shifting sands of rate uncertainty and increasing Uber commissions loom always large. Lest we also not forget the tax consequences and social security tax pay-ins (which nobody seems to mention). Drive for Uber for several years and pay nothing into your social security account......that will be regrettable when retirement comes around. Depreciation, wear & tear are discussed, but largely glossed over on this forum. Oh yes.....what about quality of life (with your family of significant other)?
> 
> The risk/reward component is undeniable. Heads out of the sand everyone......good luck and God speed.


.. and please don't go, I enjoy your posts!! :/


----------



## Elmoooy

Uber thing has encouraged me to go legal in South Carolina, if Uber disappear, Ill still be doing charter work, my own car and ill do airport fares.


----------



## chi1cabby

@Worcester Sauce , all the best to you, Sir!


----------



## unter ling

The Sauce, there is in fact a wonderful world outside of Luber, embrace it and enjoy it. Life is too short to doing something we no longer enjoy, I for one will miss your posts, but please dont be a stranger to the forum. You have given valuable advice and a few laughs to us. Best of luck and warm regards.


----------



## Swed

Good luck @Worcester Sauce.


----------



## Chris Dee

I think anyone that does Uber full time should only do it temporarily and not rely on it as sole income. Not just Uber but many other jobs can take over your life and make it hard. Don't think the grass is greener on the other side of the fence, it just isn't so. If you enjoy driving I think Uber on your resume is great if you want to go to a limo company. Good luck in your ventures...


----------



## Goober

bet ya can't just make 1000 posts


----------



## Piotrowski

Worcester Sauce said:


> perhaps......but if you don't REGULARLY "pay-in" with FICA contributions over the course of your working life-time.....you wil be sad indeed when it is your turn to receive social security benefits.


First off, anyone my age or less (I'm 55) who is counting on SS is a fool. I'd bet more then a buck, that no one on here even knows that in 1963 the Supreme Court ruled it's a tax, not an investment. What that means is, unlike anything you invest in, you have no right to claim it. So in reality, when you "withdraw" from it, you are not getting your investment back, you are in essence on welfare. But why am I wasting my time on here, if you guys think that something like Uber is more of a scam that SS there truly is zero hope for you learning anything from me or anyone.


----------



## Lidman

Goober said:


> bet ya can't just make 1000 posts


 I only have 955 to go.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Amway on wheels for sure. Very salient. You better hustle to that gig yer lookin for. There may be a few other part time drivers in hot pursuit!

And hey, you know the force is strong here. So I know you'll be around. And I'd bet you'll still sneak out for surges now and then...


----------



## Lidman

May the Schwartz be with you.


----------



## suewho

Good luck sauce, you will be missed xx


----------



## UberCemetery

Best of luck, stop in to chat with your forum friends every so often @Worcester Sauce We will hold your spot.


----------



## PartTimeUberBoston

@Worcester Sauce Welcome to the EX-Uberclub of Greater Boston! Best decision I made was to quite before I really got invested into it. A part time job will certainly do you well and not to mention make you car feel better. To those who scoff and laugh at us the Ex-Uberers, wait until your 1099 comes in - especially those who had not set additional funds for their state and Federal taxes. Not to mention lingering insurance issues, and so on. Uber was a fun little experiment, but I am glad I am off the uber hamster wheel.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Piotrowski said:


> First off, anyone my age or less (I'm 55) who is counting on SS is a fool. I'd bet more then a buck, that no one on here even knows that in 1963 the Supreme Court ruled it's a tax, not an investment. What that means is, unlike anything you invest in, you have no right to claim it. So in reality, when you "withdraw" from it, you are not getting your investment back, you are in essence on welfare. But why am I wasting my time on here, if you guys think that something like Uber is more of a scam that SS there truly is zero hope for you learning anything from me or anyone.


....Fox news overdose, perhaps?


----------



## HisShadowX

Worcester Sauce said:


> ....I am starting to see this forum as a sort of microcosm for UBER. I have been here for only several months, but I keep seeing members come and go. Member churn on this forum seems to equate to Uber driver churn. New members come in full of piss and vinegar....old members just fail to reappear. It's odd how an anonymous venue like an online forum can make one feel like they actually come to know other members as if they are "in the flesh" friends/foes.
> 
> My post are becoming increasingly repetitive, sardonic and counter-productive. I am close to taking my own advice. Time to get a 20 or 30 hour a week job for [email protected], with dependable hours and an enjoyable quality of life while not at work. I owe it to myself (and my car). Uber is no way to supplement early social security, pay for school, earn extra cash or support a lifestyle. Uber is predatory and dangerous. Uber exploits the unemployed, the mentally ungifted, illegal citizens and the otherwise disadvantaged. Amway on wheels.
> 
> While the "ride-share" industry insurgency roils with uncertainty, the drivers (and sometimes passengers) are the ones that are truly vulnerable. Insurance is an "elephant in the room". Predatory leasing options are a real danger. The shifting sands of rate uncertainty and increasing Uber commissions loom always large. Lest we also not forget the tax consequences and social security tax pay-ins (which nobody seems to mention). Drive for Uber for several years and pay nothing into your social security account......that will be regrettable when retirement comes around. Depreciation, wear & tear are discussed, but largely glossed over on this forum. Oh yes.....what about quality of life (with your family of significant other)?
> 
> The risk/reward component is undeniable. Heads out of the sand everyone......good luck and God speed.


To be fair though before Uber decided to wage war with it's own drivers on this forum months ago there was only one angry person the rest were Taxi Lobbyists one who outed my real name. Sadly with all the laws coming about and with what Uber is doing its counterproductive to do Ride Share in mine different markets


----------



## scrurbscrud

There is little use in dividing ourselves from cabbies, considering that is in fact what we all are. 

Cabbie lite maybe, but the same work nevertheless. If I were cabbies I'd be pissed too. But even on that end we should be cognizant that there are cab union interests (not that I'm against their efforts either, I'm not) and there are big transportation firms who also have agendas.

It's pretty hard for the guys at the low end of the scale to sort through these issues. In the end we are best to try to look out for ourselves. 

I can see where organizing independent contractors would be almost impossible and in some ways it could be considered collusion and a potential violation of the Sherman Anti-Trust Act among other laws put in place to stop pricing collusions. Again of course it would end up being the guys on the small end taking the shaft. A continuing theme of society in general.


----------



## Woober

Hey Sauce, so sorry to see a fellow Worcester area Uber go!! I know you came on in the beginning like me. I'm not totally burnt out yet. fortunately I didn't go in with high expectations. But even those weren't met! 

The part that bugs me the most though is how Uber takes advantage of drivers when their down.

Ahh well, best of luck. Come on back on anytime and let us know how you made out  is there life beyond Uber?


----------



## Worcester Sauce

UberCemetery said:


> Do you have a new job lined up already Worcester Sauce?


not yet....


Uber Jax said:


> Good Riddance .. uh I mean Good Luck!


....Ah Ha! My good friend Uber Jax-Off even stops in to say bye. Very magnanimous. Thank you and good luck.


----------



## iumichael

Hey Worcester, sorry to see this post. I want to apologize for the abrasiveness from me in a post yesterday about tip jars. I think I took offense when none was intended and for that I'm sorry. Uber is our common enemy, not each other. I'm about to post about a phone call I got from Uber on my way home tonight. Creepiest thing that's happened to me in ages. I think I'm about to hang it up with them, too.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

UberOne said:


> I hope your leaving has nothing to do with my other post about hardened drivers, in which case I think you should reconsider. However, I totally agree that I already have seen some popular members who are gone, but I'm guessing they are still driving and avoiding the forums since it can get too negative, unnecessarily too; I get easily swayed sometimes by what people say on here as well, but like yelp, there will always be an equivalent handful of unjustified reviews who do not speak for the masses of those who do have positive experiences.


Naw...I have thick skin. I enjoy the banter on this forum. I am "deactivating myself" from Uber simply because it just does not make economic sense for me. I still drive for myself via a Craigslist add that I placed (I charge a $1 per mile, $15 minimum fare, $3 per 5minutes wait time....AND I get tips).


----------



## Worcester Sauce

iumichael said:


> Hey Worcester, sorry to see this post. I want to apologize for the abrasiveness from me in a post yesterday about tip jars. I think I took offense when none was intended and for that I'm sorry. Uber is our common enemy, not each other. I'm about to post about a phone call I got from Uber on my way home tonight. Creepiest thing that's happened to me in ages. I think I'm about to hang it up with them, too.


No worries. I thought your honest earnings recap was refreshing. I will still be around on the forum on occasion. I just don't do Uber anymore (sticking to my private Craigslist customers).


----------



## Worcester Sauce

chi1cabby said:


> @Worcester Sauce , all the best to you, Sir!


CHI1....the true Grand Master of the forum. You keep this forum from becoming unhinged with your level-headed thinking, 360 degree perspective and general civility. Drive on....."as long as hope has it's last bit of greed" (Dante).


----------



## Tx rides

Worcester Sauce said:


> ....I
> disadvantaged. Amway on wheels.


BRILLIANT!!!!!!!



Worcester Sauce said:


> While the "ride-share" industry insurgency roils with uncertainty, the drivers (and sometimes passengers) are the ones that are truly vulnerable. Insurance is an "elephant in the room". Predatory leasing options are a real danger. The shifting sands of rate uncertainty and increasing Uber commissions loom always large. Lest we also not forget the tax consequences and social security tax pay-ins (which nobody seems to mention). Drive for Uber for several years and pay nothing into your social security account......that will be regrettable when retirement comes around. Depreciation, wear & tear are discussed, but largely glossed over on this forum. Oh yes.....what about quality of life (with your family of significant other)?
> 
> The risk/reward component is undeniable. Heads out of the sand everyone......good luck and God speed.


Word!


----------



## Tx rides

DjTim said:


> Sorry to see you go. I would hope that you still contribute here from time to time. Everyone has a reason why they like to do a job (most revolve around a paycheck). I've always said that my reasons for driving are for extra cash, and I actually like driving. I knew going into this gig that there is no way I could fully support my family. I think you are correct that some folks get into this thinking they can make a million bucks or in some cases they quit their jobs to do Uber/Lyft/whatever full time and get a rude awaking when it's not what they though it would be.
> 
> I think that the ridesharing thing will work it self out. It may be on the backs of us drivers. I think that any gig that you are an independent contractor that you take risks. Look at carpentry, maid services, messengers, cosmetologists - You make it what you make it.
> 
> I hope you check in and let us know how the job hunt works out & good luck with whatever you do find.


"Ridesharing" is worked out...it is simply carpooling. UberX/lift are not ridesharing, but those companies have sold the concept to the public, that is how this was legalized in so many cities. Now the reality is starting to circulate, disgruntled drivers and passengers are beginning to "percolate " (hey, wait a minute, I'm a poet and didn't know it!!! )


----------



## Worcester Sauce

UberCemetery said:


> Do you have a new job lined up already Worcester Sauce?


I just might. There is a non-profit agency that needs a "mature driver" to drive an activity van for handicapped kids. $13.31 per hour, 30 hours a week and No weekends. Perfect gig for me to supplement social security (which I just took @ 62) and my Craigslist clients. Instead of waiting for pings, I can find a barstool and watch the game.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Worcester Sauce said:


> CHI1....the true Grand Master of the forum. You keep this forum from becoming unhinged with your level-headed thinking, 360 degree perspective and general civility. Drive on....."as long as hope has it's last bit of greed" (Dante).


Now that I am Uber retired....it's time for a new avatar.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA

Piotrowski said:


> First off, anyone my age or less (I'm 55) who is counting on SS is a fool. I'd bet more then a buck, that no one on here even knows that in 1963 the Supreme Court ruled it's a tax, not an investment. What that means is, unlike anything you invest in, you have no right to claim it. So in reality, when you "withdraw" from it, you are not getting your investment back, you are in essence on welfare. But why am I wasting my time on here, if you guys think that something like Uber is more of a scam that SS there truly is zero hope for you learning anything from me or anyone.


Social security will be here for a long time. Obama is enlisting 6 million more democrats tonight. Not to mention 6 million more Uber drivers.


----------



## Tx rides

Worcester Sauce said:


> No worries. I thought your honest earnings recap was refreshing. I will still be around on the forum on occasion. I just don't do Uber anymore (sticking to my private Craigslist customers).


I am sure that you will do well. People with your insight tend to run ahead of the pack, even after dropping back for a lap or two. One thing I can say: our business has been busier than ever this year, and we have way less late night drunks calling us Then hanging up because they think we are too expensive!!!) which is good for our reservation staffers who are on call  so thanks to those willing to turn that app on at 2am! We love you!!!


----------



## UberCemetery

Worcester Sauce said:


> not yet....


If you need a referral you can use uberpeople.net your future employer will be overloaded with letters of recommendation from all of us. 
1. Honest
2. Hard Working
3. Positive Attitude
4. Never Late
5. Outgoing
6. Liked By Everyone


----------



## Worcester Sauce

UberCemetery said:


> If you need a referral you can use uberpeople.net your future employer will be overloaded with letters of recommendation from all of us.
> 1. Honest
> 2. Hard Working
> 3. Positive Attitude
> 4. Never Late
> 5. Outgoing
> 6. Liked By Everyone


very charitable.....but I have also been combative, abrasive and contentious (which was fun)


----------



## UberCemetery

Worcester Sauce said:


> very charitable.....but I have also been combative, abrasive and contentious (which was fun)


Ok no problem we will add those to your letter of recommendation also.


----------



## Tx rides

Worcester Sauce said:


> very charitable.....but I have also been combative, abrasive and contentious (which was fun)


Since you're of retirement age, let's just call you a " curmudgeon "
That is a term of endearment after the age of 60!!!


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Tx rides said:


> Since you're of retirement age, let's just call you a " curmudgeon "
> That is a term of endearment after the age of 60!!!


excellent


----------



## Tx rides

UberCemetery said:


> Ok no problem we will add those to your letter of recommendation also.


He should aim for "Prick" then he could be a startup CEO!


----------

